# SSRI verses SNRI



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

i'm taking 225mg effexor xr, which i've just been told is an SNRI, but readin through this site, i'm seeing heaps of ppl on Zoloft, Paxil, Lexapro & Prozac, which are all SSNI's. i think.

So, whats the deal, is it the general idea that SSRI's are better 4 SA? and thats why u all use them?? if so lemme knw so i can join the club :b i haven't read about one person using effexor on this site..







No reason 4 this bannana fella, i just think he looks neat :banana


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

SNRI's are usually a second line option because of more common side effects. SSRIs are supposed to have a "low side effect profile" but even celexa blew me away with side effects, before it started not working.
The norepinephrine reuptake in SNRI's is supposed to aid people who don't benefit from serotonin alone - you're getting as much SSRI effect as anyone on an SSRI.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WhiteWings said:


> i'm taking 225mg effexor xr, which i've just been told is an SNRI, but readin through this site, i'm seeing heaps of ppl on Zoloft, Paxil, Lexapro & Prozac, which are all SSNI's. i think.
> 
> So, whats the deal, is it the general idea that SSRI's are better 4 SA? and thats why u all use them?? if so lemme knw so i can join the club :b i haven't read about one person using effexor on this site..
> 
> No reason 4 this bannana fella, i just think he looks neat :banana


Zoloft, Paxil, Lexapro and Prozac are SSRI's and Cymbalta and Effexor are SNRI's. Because of the withdrawal symptoms, SNRI's are not usually use as a first line of attack.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

SSRIs are a popular first line choice because they are relatively safe and very little potential for addiction-- not because they actually work well. They generally fail in about 80% of patients. SNRIs carry much of the same serotonin related effects (side effects as well) that SSRIs have with the addition of norepinephrine that may actually cause a worsening of anxiety. SNRIs could be argued a superior choice for depression but are, at best, not much of an upgrade for anxiety over SSRIs. Either class may be helpful in secondary condidtions with SA like depression and panic but do little for anxiety itself. 

So the general consensus is, they both suck for SA just SSRIs suck less.

As for effexor, theres plenty of people on here that have used it. Its just notoriously ill favored for its withdrawal. Cymbalta doesnt quite have the same reputation but it floats in the same boat.


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

ah ok, i see, i see.

thanks guys


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

SNRI has better effect on anxiety.


----------



## americandancer (Mar 19, 2006)

Does the norepinephrine action offset the weight gain/ lack of energy caused by ssri's? I have taken ssri's and noticed they help my anxiety, but then I start having no energy. When I took cymbalta, I would only get fatigued in the late afternoon, about 6-7 hours after I took the cymbalta in the am. I always felt "amped" up for a few hours after I took it, due to the norepinephrine, I guess. It always made me lose my appetite, also. I can't say it was the perfect solution to my anxiety, but I think it may have worked better for me than a regular ssri.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I have tried sertralize (zoloft) and has helped more with my depression as opposed to cymbalta. I find cymbalta to be weak for me.


----------

